# Comparison of two inexpensive dovetail saws



## pintodeluxe

I have the Crown Gents saw, and I don't care for the handle. I haven't mastered the fine are of hand cut dovetails yet, but it works fine for cutting a notch now and then.


----------



## CharlesA

The handle on the Zona is very similar. If I stay with hand cutting dovetails, I'll probably get the veritas. I'm intrigued by the Japanese saws as well-they generally have straight handles as well, but longer.


----------



## rad457

Started with a Zona saw, I flattened one side as a reference and for alignment. Have switched to a Japanese saw and will never go back. Will use a Crown saw or my Vertias 15tpi for thicker work. Comes down to what you like, what works and what you can afford!


----------



## Tim457

Charles thanks for the review and comparison. I have one of the Crown gents saws and I can't get used to the gents handle either. I've been meaning to replace the handle with an traditional open style handle as a few LJs have done with good results.
Here's Airframer's here:


----------



## JulianLech

I've used the Crown gents saw for a few years. It cuts much better once I sharpened the teeth.


----------



## CharlesA

Sharpening teeth that small is not enticing to me.


----------



## AESamuel

I have the zona and while it does cut ok once sharpened, I find it almost always binds in the kerf before I've reached the bottom of my dovetail cut. Increasing the set may help but then you won't get as thin a kerf and I don't have a setting tool anyway!


----------



## CharlesA

I've been using the David Barron Dovetail Guide, and that helps me get started straight. I have had it bind from time to time, but not too bad.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the reviews Charles.


----------



## AESamuel

Just thought I'd say - I got a setting tool today and since increasing the set the zona works great. I might add an open style handle at a later date but for now I'm more than happy - even with an increased set the kerf you get is tiny!


----------

